# Uneven shower screen flow



## George B (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi everyone, I recently purchased a Rancilio Silvia but I'm stuggling to achieve reasonable extraction times. Shots pull way too fast. I have a sage smart grinder pro, which is obviosuly not the best grinder but I would expect to be able get somehwere near reasoanle espresso. But even on the finest setting, with a slight updose (19g in 18g vst basket) I typically reach around 36g in little more than 20 seconds. It may simply be a reflection of an inadequate grinder, but I noticed today that water flow through my shower screen appears particularly uneven. Rushing out in one or two solid streams (always intially one) with no even distribution. Sometimes flow is more even after I have run some water through the grouphead a few times. Comparing my flow to other videos appears to suggest it may be anamolous, leading me to think perhaps this flow is causing channelling (although no clear evidence is shown on the puck). I have tried loosening to the screw but to no avail. If anyone can advise whether my water flow is actually normal that would be brilliant, I have linked two videos as I purchased a flat shower screen upgrade, but the same issue persists for both.











Thank you in advance for any respones!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the flow through shower screen, this is perfectly normal without a P/F and basket filled with coffee which holds the water / flow back.

I would suggest your coffee flow is either from non fresh beans / distribution but more likely the grinder.


----------

